# 9dp5dt



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey ladies,

I know I shouldn't of but I tested today, with a first response this evening. BFN. I'm so gutted I know should wait till my proper day but sooo many people seem to get bfp this early. I think I'm out the race. I have no symptoms ...
We transferred two grad b 5 day blasts ... Last Tuesday. I'm 40 and my dh is 33. 
I was hoping there maybe a story to give me hope...

Or a few saying be realistic... Prepare for the worst! 

Thanks xx.


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello,

I'm sorry to hear you have a BFN but 9 days is very early to test with a POAS, especially if you tested in the evening. You need first wee of the day. 

I would suggest getting a blood test as soon as you can, it's the most reliable.

Good luck!!

Maggie x


----------



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you! 
I just had a quick look and I was counting day 1 as the day of the transfer.. Apparently, the transfer day is day 0. Which also makes me 8dp5dt. I have decided not to test until my proper day. In the morning following the instructions to the letter. I do think I am having af pains though, and on average it takes 3 tries at ivf so it would be incredible if I actually got pregnant first time.. Especially at my age! 

Keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

hi 
Don't give up yet - there's still all to play for. 
In Oct 2013 I had my 3rd DE IVF and tested early at 9 dpt and got a BFN - I thought it was over. I tested early to sort of prepare myself for a negative. However, I then tested one day early and amazingly got a miraculous BFP! I was astonished but delighted. The result is my darling little son currently asleep upstairs aged 16 weeks.
So it can still happen.
Deb


----------



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Many warm hugs deblovescats, I know everyone must be going through the same feelings, I'm so changeable with my moods, one minute I'm so positive and then I'm drawn into this nervous, fear of failure. Butterflies and nervous tightening of my stomach, I'm close to tears in waves... All the time hoping it's just the hormones, everything everyone is doing seems annoying at work and why I didn't book more time off work I have no idea. My sister says call any time, but I can't bring words together. If I was to call i am likely to breakdown. 

I usually phone my dad, mum or any of my family for a chat but I'm so frightened I'll crack,

Ops my tear ducks seem to work independently of my mind. I know I should chill do some yoga, ok that's it I'm going to 20 minutes of yoga tonight and tomorrow in the morning. Maybe that's what I'm missing it's something that I normally do. I'll just do the breathing part. Hopefully fall asleep...

How is everyone so sane, I'm a mess and I'm normally so together. 
Xxx I hate testing too, but can't seem to help itXx


----------

